# Convert a glass aquarium to a European style terrarium



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

Here in Hong Kong European style terrariums are not a popular item and they are not always available in shops. This is a DIY version of how I convert a glass aquarium to an European style terrarium.

This is a glass 'cube' aquarium (8",202mm) 









First step - detach the front glass panel from the main body, use a razor blade to slice through the silicone sealant.


















I also convert a 4" (102mm) cube as a test model.


4" glass 'cube' aquarium 









Detach the front glass panel from the main body.









Cut the detached glass into two pieces, one small piece and a large piece.

























The 8" aquarium with the front panel cut into 2 pieces









Parts and accessories of the 4" cube vivarium:
Extra piece of glass (front door), L shaped aluminium stripes, U shaped aluminium rails, stainless steel mesh 









Parts and accessories of the 8" cube vivarium are the same as the 4" vivarium.









Trial assemble with tape.

















Large & small









Affix the small piece of glass to the bottom front of the tank with silicone sealant.









After the sealant is set in 24hr, fill up with water and check for leakage.









The front vent - two U shaped aluminium rails with a stainless steel mesh in the middle - all joined together by silicone sealant.









Attach the front vent to the top of the front panel.

















Affix the larger piece of glass to the top. (front end)

















Affix metal mesh on the top (rear end) as the top vent.









Edge sealing the top vent with a L shaped aluminium stripe 

















Seal the gap between the top vent and the glass with silicone sealant.









Same L shaped aluminium stripes are used to edge sealing the front corners (also acting as guiding rails of the sliding glass door)









Use masking tape to mask out the joint area.









Apply sealant,attach the stripes and use elastic band to keep the aluminium stripes in place.









The end product:


4" vivarium with a can of Coke.









Front









Back










Sliding glass door

















The front opening is large enough for easy access.










The 8" terrarium:


































Top vent with an opening (for tubing or cable/wire) 









Large and small terrarium


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

interesting. the majority of aquariums here in the US are plastic framed and the rimless tanks are very expensive and not as popular. its virtually impossible to find a 'european' style terrarium in a store here, but even rimless glass tanks are fairly uncommon in stores

those are so tiny! are these for animals, or just to showcase the skill?

james


----------



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

james67 said:


> interesting. the majority of aquariums here in the US are plastic framed and the rimless tanks are very expensive and not as popular. its virtually impossible to find a 'european' style terrarium in a store here, but even rimless glass tanks are fairly uncommon in stores
> 
> those are so tiny! are these for animals, or just to showcase the skill?
> 
> james


Hi james,

Rimless glass tanks are the mainstream here locally and plastic framed tanks are considered as vintage items and very hard to find nowadays.

These terrariums are test models and in the future I might try to build bigger one.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool post thats a neat idea, good luck with a larger model.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Very Nice. Where did you get the stainless steel mesh?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

grea idea, be sure to post any larger builds


----------



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

davecalk said:


> Very Nice. Where did you get the stainless steel mesh?


Thanks all ! 
The stainless steel mesh is from local hardware store.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting. You gave me some interesting ideas.


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 2, 2010)

sean33 said:


> Thanks all !
> The stainless steel mesh is from local hardware store.


If you are looking for this stuff for a larger project, like I was in the recent past, check out this site:

Belleville Wire Cloth Co., Inc - Woven Wire Mesh | Wire Cloth | Stainless Steel Wire Mesh | Wire Cloth Strainer

They sent me a 20' x 48" roll of this stainless steel mesh very cheap. I received the roll of wire mesh next day air through UPS from new jersey and was very impressed with the total price.

-J


----------

